# Judo has katas!



## Xue Sheng (May 31, 2007)

I was reading about Kano and it mentioned that his Judo has katas; I was unaware that there were any Judo katas. 

I remember one kata from my Jujitsu days but it was more like a series of various kicks and punches, no throws. 

So what is a Judo kata like? Assuming what I read was correct and there are actually Judo katas.

I still have not purchased Kano's book (I am trying to finish 2 other books on Taoism and Zen first) so if they are explained in his book just tell me to look there if that is easier.

Thanks
XS


----------



## Callandor (May 31, 2007)

Yup, Judo has kata. I don't have the book with me now but it goes something like this:

- Uke and Nage face each other;
- Uke strikes with a downward knifehand;
- Nage moves forward with a rising block and performs O-goshi;
- Uke lands in a "proper" way (angle and position);
- Uke stands and both bow;and,
- they perform the next set of moves.

There are separate katas for Tachi waza and Nage Waza. I think there are five katas (not sure). Unlike in Taekwondo or Karate, Judo kata has to be performed by two persons - Uke and Nage. Just a quick post. Gotta go.


----------



## Ella (May 31, 2007)

This is second hand information, but one of the instructors from the venice dojo in socal described judo katas as "The most redundant and god-awful thing I have ever seen, and if someone wants a blackbelt from me, they have to learn the katas someplace ELSE"


----------



## tellner (Jun 1, 2007)

There's a number of katas. Some are throwing forms. Some are self defense. Some are groundwork. One or two are old killing techniques. A couple are beautiful, conceptual, abstract expressions of fundamental principles. 

The Seven Katas of Judo is the classic book on the subject. There's one DVD on the subject. And, of course, there's Kano-Sensei's book on Judo.

Kata is criminally under-taught in Judo today.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 1, 2007)

My instructor knows them and has taught me the Kime No ones, they are actually quite difficult and very hard on the knees. They include knives and swords. Far more 'traditional' than I think people realise.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 1, 2007)

Callandor said:


> Yup, Judo has kata. I don't have the book with me now but it goes something like this:
> 
> - Uke and Nage face each other;
> - Uke strikes with a downward knifehand;
> ...



That is what I was looking for, thanks. I did not realize the Judo had katas until I read it a couple of days ago.



Ella said:


> This is second hand information, but one of the instructors from the venice dojo in socal described judo katas as "The most redundant and god-awful thing I have ever seen, and if someone wants a blackbelt from me, they have to learn the katas someplace ELSE"



Interesting, why did he feel that way? Was he a Judo instructor?



tellner said:


> There's a number of katas. Some are throwing forms. Some are self defense. Some are groundwork. One or two are old killing techniques. A couple are beautiful, conceptual, abstract expressions of fundamental principles.
> 
> The Seven Katas of Judo is the classic book on the subject. There's one DVD on the subject. And, of course, there's Kano-Sensei's book on Judo.
> 
> Kata is criminally under-taught in Judo today.



Thanks, more for me to read.



Tez3 said:


> My instructor knows them and has taught me the Kime No ones, they are actually quite difficult and very hard on the knees. They include knives and swords. Far more 'traditional' than I think people realise.



Thanks


----------



## howard (Jun 1, 2007)

Could somebody with experience in both arts compare the meaning of _kata _in Judo and (Japanese) Jujutsu?  I'm familiar with the meaning of kata in Jujutsu, but not in Judo.  Just wondering if it's basically the same thing.

I did google Judo kata last night, and a couple of articles I read led me to believe that the meanings are very similar in the two arts.

Thanks.


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 1, 2007)

howard said:


> Could somebody with experience in both arts compare the meaning of _kata _in Judo and (Japanese) Jujutsu?  I'm familiar with the meaning of kata in Jujutsu, but not in Judo.  Just wondering if it's basically the same thing.
> 
> I did google Judo kata last night, and a couple of articles I read led me to believe that the meanings are very similar in the two arts.
> 
> Thanks.


Considering that Judo is a derivitate of Jujitsu, I'd be suprised if they were all that different! Not an expert, but just an observation.


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Jun 1, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=judo+kata


----------



## kempo-vjj (Jun 1, 2007)

Interesting note about judo kata. My previous style Okinawa kempo mixed with jujitsu we had the Pinans to perform, and also had a self defense curriculum which included working your throws against various attacks. Throws are a lot harder to get good at without a uke. Basically I was working a judo kata without knowing it? The judo kata seems more of just basic training with the throws with predetermined attacks at first to learn what goes where and when. The throwing arts would seem the hardest learn without a 1 a teacher, and 2 someone to work with.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 1, 2007)

In Wado we had the Pinan kata too plus we had Kihons which did have a lot of throws in, Wado I know has a lot of juijitsu in as Master Ohtsuka, the founder was also a Juijitsu Master.


----------



## Abbax8 (Jun 2, 2007)

Judo has katas, YES!!!!

Nage-No-Kata  - Forms of Throwing
Katame-No-Kata - Forms of Grappling
Goshinjutsu-No-Kata - Forms of Self Defense
Ju-No-Kata - Forms of Gntleness
Koshiki-No-Kata - Ancient Forms
Kime-No-Kata - Forms of Decision
Itsutsu-No-Kata - Forms of Five
Seorokyu-Zenyo-Tokumin-Taiku-No-Kata - National Physical Education Forms.

In addition there are katas not recognized by the Kodokan that were developed by high dans.

Peace

Dennis


----------



## shinbushi (Jun 2, 2007)

kempo-vjj said:


> Just so no one misunderstands judo kata like all Japanese grappling and Japanese Koryu kata(grappling and weapon) are 2-man kata.  The doer of the kata is called tori and receiver (many times the attacker) of the technique is called Uke.


----------



## llyr.jones@btinternet.com (Jun 27, 2007)

Herewith a consolidated list of some kata demonstration video resources available on the Internet. A source is quoted for each one of the 8 Kodokan recognised kata. The quality of performances not vouched for in every case.

1. Nage-no-Kata: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7hDH_KHf9o
2. Katame-no-Kata: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZlG...related&search= 
3. Ju-no-Kata: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlI5oqzTbF0 
4. Kime-no-Kata: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvxJYM_LsHw 
5. Kodokan Goshin Jutsu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxbFOP-xlz8 
6. Itsutsu-no-Kata: Features in http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...679537872276466
7. Koshiki-no-Kata: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3xFGrWXZjs
8. Seiryoku-Zenyo Kokumin-Taiiku http://video.google.es/videoplay?do...219933375&hl=es

Also, a reference for the non-Kodokan Gonosen-no-Kata
9. Gonosen-no-Kata: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAWuO3-4JdA 

Some URLs referenced from the Kata section of the BJC Forum


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 27, 2007)

llyr.jones@btinternet.com said:


> Herewith a consolidated list of some kata demonstration video resources available on the Internet. A source is quoted for each one of the 8 Kodokan recognised kata. The quality of performances not vouched for in every case.


 
Thanks


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 27, 2007)

llyr.jones@btinternet.com said:


> Herewith a consolidated list of some kata demonstration video resources available on the Internet. A source is quoted for each one of the 8 Kodokan recognised kata. The quality of performances not vouched for in every case.
> 
> 1. Nage-no-Kata: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7hDH_KHf9o
> 2. Katame-no-Kata: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZlG...related&search=
> ...



Number 1, I like this clip very much!  Fascinating!

Number 2 appears to have a broken link....

Number 3 confuses me.  Is this just to show how the holds and locks are properly done when the throws and take downs aren't completed?

Number 4 & 5, probably among my favorites of the group here...  These shows defense against weapons...

6 takes a while to watch.  It is neat to see different types of Japanese styles.  I see Aikido as well as Kendo, among others...  Cool clip...

7...  Enjoyed this.

8, Dead link.

9.  Thank you for this last one.  This one feels more "real" to me...  Not quite as formal as the first and seventh.

I appreciate all these links!

- Ceicei


----------



## Marvin (Sep 24, 2007)

When I was taking judo. You only learned the katas if you wanted to. They were taught after the normal class.


----------

